# mi sub truck and shovelor available



## brad1850 (Jan 15, 2011)

fully insured w workmans comp for out backup drivers and shoelors
available 24/7 to assist your company would like to secure large route for remainder of winter in the se mi area we will travel with in reason for large routes pay per hour or by jobs is negotiable
call 248 941-1216 or [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## dquint (Oct 18, 2010)

I have about 25 residential accounts in Grosse Pointe I would like to sub out. It looks a little far for you, but contact me if you are interested.


----------



## brad1850 (Jan 15, 2011)

Grosse point is a little far for 25 but thanks for the offer take care


----------

